# Sage Oracle Touch grinder part came loose.



## SageOracle (Dec 10, 2021)

I own a Sage/Breville Oracle Touch. The grinder didn't work this morning and I thought of cleaning inside the grinder. During cleaning, the grinder part including the knives came loose.

Anyone any idea about how to put it back? I've seen tons of cleaning video's where they remove the upper part but nowhere where the whole rod came loose


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

The nut on the left needs to come off and then you can pull the grinder bottom off. This will leave you with the shaft that can be re-seated in the grinder "case" with the tab locking in. The whole shaft should (by the look of it) screw back in and get tight but I cant remember if there is anything easy to help screw it in..

It deffo shouldn't just fall out when cleaning - it may be that the nut on the left is stuck on and when you tried unscrewing it the whole shaft has come out...


----------



## SageOracle (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'm now not able to take a look but will do soon! It's been too long without good coffee :classic_biggrin:


----------



## SageOracle (Dec 10, 2021)

Sadly it's not working  It's gonna be a repair for Sage.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that - if its out of warranty then Coffee Classics is the answer.


----------



## SageOracle (Dec 10, 2021)

Luckily it's still under warrantee. Thanks again for your help, well appreciated!


----------



## stingray (Aug 4, 2020)

TobyAnscombe said:


> Sorry to hear that - if its out of warranty then Coffee Classics is the answer.


----------



## SageOracle (Dec 10, 2021)

The machine was repaired under warrantee by Sage and works like a charm again!


----------

